# Endometriosis..



## WhoaNellie1487 (May 5, 2003)

I was wondering if anybody here knows anything about endometriosis? I've thought about going in and getting tested for it..My boyfriend and I have talked about it, and if I could possibly have it..because, I do have the symptoms..and I've been testing for a lot of different things trying to eliminate what this mess could be.But, I haven't tested for endometriosis. My boyfriends mother had endometriosis, and she said it sounds like I might have it..but, any information would be greatly appreciated, I would just like to understand it more, and see if I should get tested for it.


----------



## KayWill (Feb 15, 2005)

Nessa,I don't have endometriosis and never have, but my mother did have it and this link was helpful for her. Check it out...it has a lot of info and suggestions. Sorry, but I don't know how to hyperlink it so you'll have to type it in: http://www.endometriosis.org/ Good Luck!Kay


----------



## WhoaNellie1487 (May 5, 2003)

Thank you, I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Sarah Akerman (Dec 21, 2003)

Nessa, I would strongly recommend you do get it checked out as often ibs can confuse people and mask other symptoms. WHen people experience new symptoms they just think 'oh that'll be the ibs' but sometimes it isn't. I have been experiencing strong pelvic pain and back pain for a few months and just put it down to ibs. however on a recent check up at my sexual health clinic, thye discovered i in fact have pelvic inflammatory disease and it has effected my fertility. It was casused by my naturla bodily bacteria going up through my cervix and infecting my ovaries, womb and fallopian tubes, not from the most commonest cause which is Clamydia. For this reason I would like to say to any woman out there experiencing new symptoms to get them checked out with your gyneo just to rule out anything serious such as endometrosis or pelvic inflammatory disease. Task care, Sarah


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

You can also do a search on Endo here and in the archives, we've discussed it for years and offered many sources of information and personal stories.Wes


----------



## WhoaNellie1487 (May 5, 2003)

Thanks everyone, much appreciated. The only reason I'm hesitant about going in for testing is, 1) It's painful as far as I've heard. 2) I don't do well when I test for health problems. and 3) I'm kind of nervous about the results. I've already missed a lot of work because of being ill, and well going in for a test would make it even harder to work. >_< So, I don't know. I guess we'll see what happens.But, yes. Thanks for all the information.


----------



## Janet (Aug 25, 2004)

I had a laprascopy due to my pain, which at first was thought to be IBS. Turns out I had adhesions binding everything together. I don't have endo, I apparently got an infection in my left tube and didn't know it. It damaged my tube and ovary and it was blue black on pics, it had to be removed. Gyn thinks this is what was causing all my ab and pelvic pain and once I heal from the surgery I'll feel GREAT. So get it checked out, it could be a relief. You're asleep for the whole thing.


----------



## WhoaNellie1487 (May 5, 2003)

Thanks, I'll talk to my mom and see what she says.


----------



## Mishy (Mar 20, 2000)

I've had four laps, and nothing has eased my pain. But I also have adenomyosis as well as endo, so that has a lot to do with it.I think you're better off getting tested for it, as was already mentioned, IBS can mask other problems.I'm currently taking depo provera to control mine, but about to come off it since my fiance and I are planning on trying to conceive.


----------



## christywisty (Mar 12, 2002)

Nessa - You will need laparoscopic surgery to be tested for endometriosis. This will allow them to see what is going on in your pelvic cavity, and if they do find suspicious tissue, they can perform a biopsy. Mishy - Have you ever heard of a procedure called a presacral neurectomy? Most doctors these days have never heard of it because it's really considered a procedure of the past, but I actively sought an older surgeon who had experience in performing them.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Nessa, the only sure way to test for endo is with a laparoscopy, but there are other ways they can detect it sometimes. In younger women it is hard to see on a lap sometimes, too. See a gynocologist instead of a primary care physician. Some docs specialize in this sort of thing and will be especially helpful.There are ways of treating suspected endo that can help tremendously. For instance, birth control pills can really reduce symptoms. Talk to your doc and see what your options are. Don't assume you'll have to have surgery... the pill and some better pain meds might make it a lot easier for you to work at that time of the month.


----------



## thenirealized (Feb 10, 2005)

just a quick question...would something like endometriosis show on a pelvic ultrasound exam or doppler exam?


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

It might, but it might not. So if it shows on the ultrasound, you know you have it. If it doesn't, you still don't know that you don't have it.


----------



## 17939 (Jul 25, 2005)

Hi Nellie,I had a very bad case of endometriosis. It was removed during a laporascopy procedure. Basically before the surgery, I bled all the time. I also had other complications. I had an ovarian cyst the size of a tangerine. My breasts were swollen from a size B/C to a size D. I'm a very small girl too. I had to borrow a bra from my mom! I was in my late 20's during all of this. I'm now 40. I did not really have anymore trouble after I had the surgery. Endometriosis is really dificult to diagnose. Definately talk to you doc.


----------



## Mercedes . (Apr 4, 2003)

i was diagnosed with IBS, only to discover it wasnt it was adhesions, - most tests dont pick it up, got to be a lap i think, def talk to your doctor, since the op i have fine from the adhesions, they may grow back, but so far 2 years they havent!!


----------



## 19955 (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Nellie,I have endometriosis and thought it was IBS later to discover that I have both. But I found out I had endo about 4 years ago and really did not have any pain again until a year ago. 4 years ago I had the laporascopic surgery and I was good to go until last year now my OB/GYN has put me on a non stop birth control so I don't have a period or the pain. I recommend you go to your OB/GYN and let them set you up with the procedure. No need in continuing to not have the best quality of life. If you do get on the pill you may have some serious bleeding, I had breakthrough bleeding for 4 months. It is all work it in the end. Another note Endometroisis doesn't really go away. I have heard it does or gets better after child birth. Best of luck to you.


----------

